# "Contro Assange la vendetta di un'amante" I blog difendono il creatore di WikiLeaks



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

*"Contro Assange la vendetta di un'amante" I blog difendono il creatore di WikiLeaks*

*IL CASO*

*"Contro Assange la vendetta di un'amante" 
I blog difendono il creatore di WikiLeaks*

*Svelato il nome di una delle accusatrici del fondatore del sito. Anna Ardin è una militante femminista, segretaria del Brotherhood Movement, cristiani socialdemocratici*

_di GIAMPAOLO CADALANU

_






Anna Ardin

                         Macché cospirazione, adesso l'ipotesi è che l'attacco a Julian Assange sia nato da una "resa dei conti" personale. Sul web l'accusatrice numero uno del fondatore di Wikileaks ha un nome e un volto: sarebbe Anna Ardin, *militante femminista* e segretaria dell'associazione Brotherhood Movement, controverso gruppo di cristiani interno al partito socialdemocratico. Questo movimento aveva invitato Assange a parlare in Svezia e sarebbe stata la stessa Ardin a organizzare l'evento, curando il viaggio dell'australiano e tenendo i rapporti con la stampa.

Le notizie sono rimbalzate da un blog all'altro ieri e a far impazzire il dibattito è stata la rivelazione che la Ardin aveva una pagina-diario on line e che nel gennaio scorso aveva pubblicato una "guida alla vendetta" in sette punti: 1) Valutate se davvero volete vendicarvi. Quasi sempre è meglio perdonare che vendicarsi. 2) Pensate su chi volete vendicarvi. Dovete aver chiaro su chi e perché. La vendetta non è mai rivolta ad una persona, ma alle sue azioni. 3) Ricordate che la vendetta deve compensare l'azione subita non solo come entità, ma anche come natura. Una buona vendetta è collegata a ciò che è stato fatto contro di voi. Per esempio, se volete vendicarvi di chi vi ha tradito o vi ha lasciato, dovrete usare una punizione legata al sesso o alle relazioni. 4) Studiate le misure appropriate per il tipo di vendetta che cercate. Potete sabotare la relazione attuale della vostra vittima, spingendone il partner a essere infedele. 5)   Immaginate come attuare la vendetta in modo sistematico. Spedite lettere e foto che inducano il nuovo partner a pensare che voi e la vittima stiate ancora insieme. 6) Mettete in ordine gli schemi di vendetta secondo le possibilità di successo, l'impegno richiesto e il grado di soddisfazione raggiungibile. L'ideale è una vendetta più dura possibile, ma questo richiede un sacco di lavoro e impegno perché si realizzi come volete. 7) Ricordate i vostri fini mentre agite, assicuratevi che la vittima soffra come ha fatto sofferto voi.

Nel rilancio delle notizie all'interno della comunità dei blogger, è saltato fuori che a suo tempo la signora aveva fatto uno stage all'ambasciata svedese di Washington, e che fra l'altro ha un cugino militare schierato in Afghanistan. Ma persino gli appassionati di teoria della cospirazione ammetterebbero che è un po' poco, come indizi di collegamento con la Cia.

Dell'altra accusatrice si sa poco, ma quel poco è significativo: la donna ha dato un'intervista anonima all'Aftonbladet, dicendo che non voleva accusare Assange di stupro. "Non avevamo paura di lui. Non è un violento". Entrambe avrebbero avuto una relazione consenziente con Assange e "la responsabilità di ciò che è successo è di un uomo che ha problemi di atteggiamento verso le donne". Il quotidiano svedese cita "fonti vicine alla donna" per chiarire questa frase criptica: i problemi sarebbero legati semplicemente all'uso del profilattico.


                                     (25 agosto 2010)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2010/08/25/news/blog_assange-6493397/?ref=HREC1-9

Articoli precedenti:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=66015&postcount=14

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=66186&postcount=17


:mrgreen: Dolce è la vendetta, specialmente per le donne. (Einstein)* :carneval:*


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

Era evidente fin dal principio che fosse tutta una cazzata... ora mi controvendicherei con una bella querela e ridurrei questa stronza sul lastrico


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era evidente fin dal principio che fosse tutta una cazzata... ora mi controvendicherei con una bella querela e ridurrei questa stronza sul lastrico


idem con patatina fritta


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> idem con patatina fritta


Tra l'altro queste tizie danneggiano indirettamente tutte le donne! Denunciare qualcuno per stupro con tanta leggerezza per cercare solo stupide vendette, alla fine rischia di togliere credibilità alle denunce vere.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Ma questa e' da fare internare, altro che ridurre sul lastrico!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra l'altro queste tizie danneggiano indirettamente tutte le donne! Denunciare qualcuno per stupro con tanta leggerezza per cercare solo stupide vendette, alla fine rischia di togliere credibilità alle denunce vere.


 concordo


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era evidente fin dal principio che fosse tutta una cazzata... ora mi controvendicherei con una bella querela e ridurrei *questa stronza* sul lastrico


Ben detto :up: !!!


----------

